# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  میزان مصرف چاى وقهوه ی شما؟؟حتمأ جواب دهید

## alilovegham

دوستان شما چه قدر درطول روز چای پر رنگ استفاده میکنید ؟ من برای جلوگیری از خستگی دوماهه دارم روزى ی استکان چای کیسه ای پررنگ استفاده میکنم ! چند وقتی هست احساس میکنم بدنم بهشون عادت کرده وسردرد میشم اگه استفاده نکنم ! ب نظرشما مال پر رنگ بودنشه ؟؟؟؟شما درطول روز چقدر چای یا قهوه مصرف میکنید ؟

----------


## alilovegham

کسی جواب نمیده ؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دوستان شما چه قدر درطول روز چای پر رنگ استفاده میکنید ؟ من برای جلوگیری از خستگی دوماهه دارم روزى ی استکان چای کیسه ای پررنگ استفاده میکنم ! چند وقتی هست احساس میکنم بدنم بهشون عادت کرده وسردرد میشم اگه استفاده نکنم ! ب نظرشما مال پر رنگ بودنشه ؟؟؟؟شما درطول روز چقدر چای یا قهوه مصرف میکنید ؟


خسته نباشی ! شما نمیدونی کافئین اعتیاد داره ؟ یه چند ماه اصلا قهوه و چایی مصرف نکن تا از بدنت خارج بشه . هر وقت احساس کردی دیگه بدون چایی سردرد نمیگیری میتونی به اندازه متعارف مثلا 3 - 4 لیوان در هفته اونم کم رنگ مصرف کنی .

 اگه میخوای خستگیت رفع بشه عسل مصرف کن که واقعا معجزه میکنه . من به خاطر کم خونی درد مفصل داشتم الان خیلی بهتر شده . عسل با شیر هم یه غذای کامله و تقریبا تمام نیاز بدنت رو رفع میکنه

----------


## Pourya.sh

چای پر رنگ ضرر داره سعی کن کمرنگ استفاده کنی میدونم خوش طمع تره ولی بدنت مهم تره یا طعم؟

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## y.h.l

من رسماً به قهوه معتادم

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط alilovegham


دوستان شما چه قدر درطول روز چای پر رنگ استفاده میکنید ؟ من برای جلوگیری از خستگی دوماهه دارم روزى ی استکان چای کیسه ای پررنگ استفاده میکنم ! چند وقتی هست احساس میکنم بدنم بهشون عادت کرده وسردرد میشم اگه استفاده نکنم ! ب نظرشما مال پر رنگ بودنشه ؟؟؟؟شما درطول روز چقدر چای یا قهوه مصرف میکنید ؟


سلام دوست عزیز
نه خیر! به خاطر پر رنگ بودنش نیست ... به خاطر اعتیادی هستش که نسبت به چای پر رنگ پیدا کردی هستش
من روزی 1 دونه چای میخورم اونم برای برای صبحانم هستش تازه اونم کم رنگ میخورم و قهوه هم زیاد علاقه ندارم بخورم و شاید در ماه اصلا دو بار هم نخورم
ببین بذار سردرد بشی اما دیگه نخور خیلی برای بدنت ضرر داره
ببین الان برات یه مثال میزنم اما بهت برنخوره تا بهتر متوجه بشی :
ببین کسانی که اعتیاد دارن رو دیدی میبرن تو این کمپ های ترک اعتیاد چیکار میکنن؟؟؟؟
میبرنشون می بندنشون به یه تخت و تا چند وقت که بهشون مواد مخدر نرسه بدنشون درد شدیدی میگیره تا اون مواد مخدری که کشیدین از بدنشون بره بیرون
حالا شما هم اون سردرد رو تحمل کن تا دیگه اینقدر چای نخوری
من این مثال رو زدم تا بهتر متوجه بشی حرفمو و امیدوارم ناراحت نشی
موفق باشی..._

----------


## alilovegham

مشکل طعم نیست والا اگه چایی نخورم همش خستم و وخواب دارم !!!

----------


## alilovegham

نابابا ناراحتی چیه رفیق ! . یعنی مسئله اینقدر جدیه ک معتاد شدم ب چای ؟

----------


## alilovegham

حقیقت ماجرا چیز دیگس من ب خاطر ی سری تنش عصبی و استرس ب خاطر کنکور 94 رفتم دکتر گفت من بهت دارو نمیدم جاش چای پر رنگ یاقهوه بخور ک واقعأ هم جواب داد اما حالا کم کم احساس میکنم سردرد داره سراغم میاد شاید ب علت مصرف چای پر رنگ اونم از نوع کیسه ای

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> نابابا ناراحتی چیه رفیق ! . یعنی مسئله اینقدر جدیه ک معتاد شدم ب چای ؟


بله خیلی جدیه و جدی تر هم خواهد شد . اعتیاد به هر چیزی خطرناکه . باید بذاری بدنت مسیر متابولیسمی خودش رو طی کنه و تو فقط کمبود بدنت رو جبران کنی نه اینکه با ماده مخدری مثل کافئین بخوای خستگیت رو تسکین بدی .

----------


## alilovegham

آخة اعتیاد نیست ک .من صبا ی لیوان چای کم رنگ میخورم عصرهاهم بعد خواب ی استکان چای کیسه ای پررنگ میخورم. ب نظرتون معتاد شدم ؟

----------


## Black

نخور میمیری :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lara27

پس منم معتادم  :Yahoo (4): 
روزی نزدیک 7_8 لیوان چای  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alilovegham

حب تو ن من چای واقعأ پررنگ میخورم !

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

1-  بوته چای جزو معدود گياهانی است که به دليل وجود سموم فراوان در بافت آن، در طبيعت هيچ آفت جدی به جز انسان ندارد! مزارع اين گياه نياز به سمپاشی ندارند و هيچ چرنده، پرنده، حشره و ... به آن نزديک نمی شود. اگر در بين علوفه چهارپايان (هر نوع که باشند) حتی کمی برگ چای باشد، حيوان به محض جويدن آنها را از دهانش بيرون می ريزد!
2- در بسياری از مناطق کشاورزی، براي آن که احشام و ساير حيوانات به مزارع و کشتزارهای مختلف نزديک نشده و زراعت را خراب نکنند، اطراف آنها را بوته چای می کارند. حيوانات با مشاهده بوته چای به مزرعه نزديک نمی شوند!

3-   اولين وارد کننده تخم اين گياه به ايران در اوايل دوره قاجار انگليسی ها بودند که با همکاری عناصر خودفروخته اي در دربار قاجار، کشت اين گياه و نوشيدن دم کرده آن را در ايران رواج دادند. عکس العمل علماء و حکماي سليم النفس آن دوران در برابر اين حرکت پليد استعماري شديد بود. در يکی از نامه هایی که به دربار قاجار نوشته شده است آمده: «چرا می خواهيد گياهی را در ايران رواج دهيد که حتی الاغ ها از نزديک شدن به مزارع آن خودداری می کنند! چای مولد سودا در بدن و سودا مقدمه سرطان است!». واقعيت آن است که حکمای ايران زمين از چند هزار سال قبل با اين گياه آشنایی داشته و به خوبی می دانستند که اين گياه ارزش غذایی نداشته، بلکه مصرف غير دارویی آن مضر است.
4-   موادی که در اصطلاح علم شيمی ساختار مولکولی حلقوی دارند (مواد آروماتيک) سرطان زا هستند. «پلی فنول» يکی از مواد آروماتيک است که چای هم اين ماده را دارد. فنول چيست؟ فنول يک ماده دارای ترکيبات حلقوی است که بر روی پوست، کبد و سيستم گوارش اثرات نامطلوبی می گذارد. جالب اينجاست که قريب به اتفاق مواد معطر شيميایی که در کارخانجات به چاي اضافه می کنند هم جزء مواد آروماتيک و سرطان زا هستند! (گل بود به سبزه هم آراسته شد!!)
5-   مصرف چای (خصوصاً پس از غذا که سال هاست عادت بسياری از ايرانيان شده است) جلوي جذب آهن معدنی موجود در غذاها توسط بدن را می گيرد که در نتيجه منجر به بروز بيماری کم خونی مزمن در مصرف کنندگان می شود. چای دارای ترکيباتی به ‌نام تانن است که مزه‌ تلخ چای را ايجاد مي کند. تانن‌ها با آهن، ايجاد رسوب مي‌ نمايند و اين رسوب به دليل درشتی ملکول و سنگينی، غير قابل جذب توسط بدن است. لذا در صورتی که غذای مصرفی دارای آهن بوده و بلافاصله بعد از آن چای مصرف شود، از جذب آهن آن جلوگيری می کند. فراموش نکنيد که عارضه کم خونی خود باعث ده ها بيماری ديگر در بدن می شود.
6-   همان گونه که گفته شد چای دارای ماده اي است به نام تانن. اين ماده بسيار مدر است و به همين خاطر مايعات بدن را دفع کرده و پلاسما غليط می شود. آنزيم ها در پلاسمای غليظ نمی تواننند فعاليت کنند و به همين خاطر مواد زاید در بدن انبار شده و موجب بيماری های گوناگون مي شود. ضمناً تانن موجب فعاليت بيش از حد سلول های اپيتليال کليه شده و کليه را به مرور از کار می اندازد!
7-   گياه چای داراي ماده ای است به نام اگزاليک اسيد، که مسموم کننده بوده و اختلالات متابوليسمي ايجاد می کند. اين ماده در کليه رسوب کرده و سنگ های کليوی اگزاليک را موجب می شود.
8-    مصرف زياد چای دندان ها را لك دار و سياه می كند.
9-    چاي ترشح اسيد معده را تحريک مي كند و همچنين به دليل ماهيت اسيدی خود، در بروز زخم معده مؤثر است.
10-  در هر فنجان چاي بين 60 تا 75 ميلی گرم «کافئين» وجود دارد که LDL خون را افزايش مي دهد و عاملی می شود برای انفارکتوس های قلبی و مغزی، ولی البته آرام بخش است و در دراز مدت اعتياد ايجاد می کند!
11-  به دليل وجود مقدار زيادی از ماده کافئين در چای، براى عده اى باعث تحريك اعصاب و يا تپش قلب می شود. همچنين نوشيدن چاى پررنگ براى خانم ها احتمال ابتلا به سرطان سينه را افزايش مى دهد.
12- ماده آرام بخش ديگری در چای وجود دارد به نام «تئين» که محرک سيستم اعصاب سمپاتيک است و موجب افزايش ترشح آدرنالين می شود. تئين موجب کاهش مقدار منيزيم داخل سلول ها می شود. منيزيم ماده ای است که در سلول قرار دارد تا با انواع سرطان ها مبارزه کند و با نوشيدن چای اين ماده مفيد از بدن خارج می شود.
13- به نظر شما چرا اغلب افراد چای خور جدی، هنگامی که تصميم به ترک چای می گيرند با علایمی مشابه با علایم معتادان مواد مخدر در هنگام ترک مواد مذکور (همچون سردرد، بی خوابی، بی حوصلگی، آشفتگی روحی و ...) مواجه می شوند؟! آيا اين موضوع که ادعا شده است سال هاست توليد کنندگان چای در کشورهای خارجی براي حفظ مشتريان خود به چای مواد افزودنی مضر و اعتيادآوری اضافه می کنند قابل اعتنا نيست؟
14- چند نفر معتاد به مواد مخدر را می شناسيد که سيگاری نباشند؟ و چند نفر سيگاری را می شناسيد که چای خورهای قهاری نباشند؟! چای به دليل مواد افيونی طبيعی که در خود داشته و مواد شيميایی که در فرآيند توليد توسط بسياری از توليدکنندگان به آن اضافه می شود، مقدمه ای براي آمادگی بدن جهت پذيرش انواع اعتيادها به مواد مضر ديگر است.
15- اگر دقت کنيد قريب به اتفاق مواد سمی در طبيعت دارای طعم تلخ می باشند. شايد پروردگار مهربان با اين گونه خلقت خواسته است به موجودات هشدار دهد که چه موادی خوراکی نيستند و بايد از آنها پرهيز کنند. چاي يکی از تلخ ترين گياهان موجود در طبيعت است که البته با روش های مختلف سعی در کاهش اين تلخی و صد البته عادت دادن ذایقه مردم به آن دارند.
16- همه اين ها که گفته شد برای چای سبز که خشک شده سريع برگ سبز چای می باشد صادق است. چای سياه که دم کرده مضرتری از چای سبز است با انبار کردن برگ سبز چای در مکان های گرم، پوسيده شدن و تخمير اين برگ ها، تغيير رنگ آنها به قهوه ای و سياه (مشابه عملی که باغبانان در وسط باغ با بر روی هم تلنبار کردن برگهای درختان انجام می دهند تا پوسيده شده و تبديل به کود گردند)، سپس خشک کردن اين برگهای پوسيده بدست می آيد!
17- بدتر از چای سبز و چای سياه، چای هاي جديد طعم داری هستند که دارای اسانس های شيميایی مختلف بوده و تمامی مضرات دو نوع چای قبلی را دارند بعلاوه مضرات مواد شيميایی عطری و طعم دهنده های مصنوعی! (هرچه خوبان همه دارند تو يک جا داری!!)
18- يکی از موارد مرسوم در جامعه ما (خصوصا در مراسم، جشن ها، سمينارها و ...) مصرف بسياری از نوشيدنی ها در ليوان های يک بار مصرف پلاستيکی است. اين ظروف به خصوص در مجاورت با نوشيدنی های داغ به سرعت مواد فوق العاده سمی و خطرناک نفتی را آزاد می کنند. برای امتحان می توانيد در يکی از اين ليوان ها چای داغ بريزيد و چند دقيقه ای کنار بگذاريد تا سرد شود. خواهيد ديد که پرده ای از مواد نفتی روی آن می بندد!
19- در انواع چای هاي بسته ای (معروف به Teafix يا Lipton)، ضايعات/ته مانده های چای که قابل ارایه به شکل عادي نيستند در بسته های کاغذی که براي جلوگيری از وارفتن آنها در آب جوش، پروسه های شيميایی مختلفی روی آنها انجام شده و آغشته به انواع مواد مضر هستند قرار می گيرند. پاره ای از مواد شيميایی موجود در کاغذ مذکور در آب جوش حل شده و وارد بدن مصرف کننده می شوند!
20- ميدانيم که انصافاً دين اسلام کامل ترين دين است و حتي در مورد جزیی ترين موارد زندگي شخصی و اجتماعی دهها و صدها حديث و روايت در کتب ديني ما نقل شده است. حال با فرض اين که ادعاهای بوقهای تبليغاتی تبليغ کننده مصرف چای صحيح باشد و مصرف اين گياه باعث آن همه منافع ادعایی آنها باشد، آيا به نظر شما عجيب نيست با وجود آن که گياه چای از پنج هزار سال قبل شناخته شده بوده است حتي يک مورد هم از معصومين و بزرگان دينی درباره خواص چای و توصيه به مصرف آن مطلبی در هيچ کتاب معتبری به ما نرسيده است؟! برعکس، همان گونه در بالا هم اشاره شد، علما و حکماي هوشيار ما اولين اقشاری بودند که در مورد ورود چای به کشور عکس العمل منفی نشان داده و به مخالفت برخاستند.
21- ابو علي سينا (نابغه طب اسلامي) در طب سنتی از چای به عنوان ماده پست غذایی نام می برد و از آن فقط برای مصارف درمانی در شرايط خاص استفاده می كرده است.
22-ممکن است عليرغم خواندن موارد فوق به دليل تبليغات زيادی که در قالب مقالات و اخبار مختلف شبه علمی به خورد جامعه داده می شود، هنوز باور نکرده باشيد که مصرف اين نوشيدنی همه جا تا اين حد مضر است. بسياري می پرسند که اگر واقعاً چای مضر است پس چرا اين قدر در رسانه ها از آن تعريف شده و در همه جا مصرف می شود؟ پاسخ آن است که اولاً ما نفي نمی کنيم که چای فوايد اندکی نيز دارد، اما این فواید قابل مقايسه با مضرات فراوان آن نيستند. مانند شراب و قمار که خداوند متعال  در قرآن کريم در مورد آنها می فرمايد: «از تو در مورد شراب و قمار می پرسند، بگو در آنها منافعی هست، اما ضررهای آنها بسيار بيشتر است». ثانياً فراموش نکنيد که تجارت چای گردش مالی ميلياردی در سراسر جهان دارد. به نظر شما مافياها و کارتل های تجاری بزرگی که از اين راه منافع و سود سرشاری می برند به اين راحتي اجازه می دهند که حقايق برای مردم آشکار شوند؟! فراموش نکنيد که در اوايل قرن بيستم شرکت های سازنده سيگار و دخانيات به پاره ای از دانشمندان بی وجدان مخفيانه پول می دادند تا مقالات به ظاهر علمی در رد خطرات دخانيات و حتی طرح فوايد استفاده از آن نوشته و در مجلات معروف علمی آن زمان چاپ کنند. اسناد اين تبانی های بزرگ و کثيف در اواخر قرن بيستم منتشر شد، يعنی زمانی که همه ذينفعان ماجرا مرده بودند و مضرات بلای خانمانسوز دخانيات بر همه آشکار شده بود! دور از واقعیت نیست که گفته شود مشابه چنين اتفاقاتی در زمانه ما هم برای چای، موبايل، نوشابه، سوسيس، کالباس و ساير موارد مشابه رخ می دهد و اين ما هستيم که بايد عقلمان را قاضی کرده و سلامتی خود و اطرافيانمان را فدای مطامع مادی عده ای از خدا بی خبر نکنيم.
23- بعضي می پرسند اگر مصرف چای اين قدر مضر است چرا خداوند آن را آفريده است؟! پاسخ ساده است: خداوند حکيم هيچ موجودی را در عالم بدون دليل و حکمت خلق نکرده است، اما اين به معنی آن نيست که هرچه آفريده شده خوردنی و دارای ارزش غذایی است!! بوته چای يکي از بهترين گياهانی است که می تواند هوا را از انواع آلودگی ها پاک کرده و حجم زيادی اکسيژن توليد کند. دليل آن که هوای مزارع چای بسيار مطبوع است نيز همين واقعيت می باشد. در حقيقت بشر امروز اگر عاقلانه فکر کند بايد به جای خوردن برگهای چای، بوته آن را به عنوان يک تصفيه کننده عالی هوا در سرتاسر معابر شهرها بکارد. شايد يک دليل ديگر برای آن که مصرف خوراکی چای مضر است همين باشد که اين گياه سموم موجود در هوا را به خود جذب می کند! همچنين به دليل اين که گياه چای اسيدی است، ماده ضد عفوني کننده خوبی می باشد. لذا براي شستشوی چشم های عفونی و لثه های عفونی مفيد است. در طب سنتی برای درمان چشم عفونی شده نوزادان در عوض انواع و اقسام داروهای شيميایی و آنتی بيوتيک های دارای اثرات مضر جانبی فراوان، با استفاده از آب جوشانده چای چشم نوزاد را طی چند نوبت شستشو می دهند.
24-اگر می پرسيد که چه بايد کرد، عرض می کنم: اولاً اطلاع رساني وسيع در بين همه آنها که دوستشان داريم. ثانياً رواج ده ها دم کرده طبيعی خوش طعم، مفيد و باصرفه که جانشينان بسيار مطلوبی براي چای مضر هستند در سطح جامعه (براي شروع از خانه خود و نزديکانتان شروع کنيد). به عنوان مثال می توانيد به تناوب از جوشانده بادرنج بويه (گياه مورد علاقه زنبور عسل که جوشانده آن مورد استفاده حضرت اميرالمؤمنين علی عليه السلام نيز بوده است)، دم کرده برگ گياه به ليمو (گياهی با برگ های شبيه نعنا، با شربت به ليمو اشتباه نکنيد)، دم کرده ميوه نسترن، دم کرده گل گاوزبان، دم کرده بابونه، جوشانده تخم گشنيز (به صورت آسيا شده)، دم کرده پونه، دم کرده زنجبيل، دم کرده زيرفون، دم کرده برگ تيول و ... ده ها جوشانده و دم کرده طبيعی و مفيد ديگر که به تفصیل در بخش مقالات درج شده است، استفاده کنيد.
مجید تجملیان

----------


## ah.at

والا من که جز صبانه دیگه چای نمیخورم .

قهوه رو که دیگه نگووووووووو :Yahoo (43): 

در حاله مرگ باشم بگن این نجاتت میده دیگه مجبور میشم بخورم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

ولی نسکافه چراااااا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

میخورم . ولی زیاده روی نمیکنم .

آب جوشیده با نبات هم خوبه . من خوشم میاد .

----------


## ah.at

> 1-  بوته چای جزو معدود گياهانی است که به دليل وجود سموم فراوان در بافت آن، در طبيعت هيچ آفت جدی به جز انسان ندارد! مزارع اين گياه نياز به سمپاشی ندارند و هيچ چرنده، پرنده، حشره و ... به آن نزديک نمی شود. اگر در بين علوفه چهارپايان (هر نوع که باشند) حتی کمی برگ چای باشد، حيوان به محض جويدن آنها را از دهانش بيرون می ريزد!
> 2- در بسياری از مناطق کشاورزی، براي آن که احشام و ساير حيوانات به مزارع و کشتزارهای مختلف نزديک نشده و زراعت را خراب نکنند، اطراف آنها را بوته چای می کارند. حيوانات با مشاهده بوته چای به مزرعه نزديک نمی شوند!
> 
> 3-   اولين وارد کننده تخم اين گياه به ايران در اوايل دوره قاجار انگليسی ها بودند که با همکاری عناصر خودفروخته اي در دربار قاجار، کشت اين گياه و نوشيدن دم کرده آن را در ايران رواج دادند. عکس العمل علماء و حکماي سليم النفس آن دوران در برابر اين حرکت پليد استعماري شديد بود. در يکی از نامه هایی که به دربار قاجار نوشته شده است آمده: «چرا می خواهيد گياهی را در ايران رواج دهيد که حتی الاغ ها از نزديک شدن به مزارع آن خودداری می کنند! چای مولد سودا در بدن و سودا مقدمه سرطان است!». واقعيت آن است که حکمای ايران زمين از چند هزار سال قبل با اين گياه آشنایی داشته و به خوبی می دانستند که اين گياه ارزش غذایی نداشته، بلکه مصرف غير دارویی آن مضر است.
> 4-   موادی که در اصطلاح علم شيمی ساختار مولکولی حلقوی دارند (مواد آروماتيک) سرطان زا هستند. «پلی فنول» يکی از مواد آروماتيک است که چای هم اين ماده را دارد. فنول چيست؟ فنول يک ماده دارای ترکيبات حلقوی است که بر روی پوست، کبد و سيستم گوارش اثرات نامطلوبی می گذارد. جالب اينجاست که قريب به اتفاق مواد معطر شيميایی که در کارخانجات به چاي اضافه می کنند هم جزء مواد آروماتيک و سرطان زا هستند! (گل بود به سبزه هم آراسته شد!!)
> 5-   مصرف چای (خصوصاً پس از غذا که سال هاست عادت بسياری از ايرانيان شده است) جلوي جذب آهن معدنی موجود در غذاها توسط بدن را می گيرد که در نتيجه منجر به بروز بيماری کم خونی مزمن در مصرف کنندگان می شود. چای دارای ترکيباتی به ‌نام تانن است که مزه‌ تلخ چای را ايجاد مي کند. تانن‌ها با آهن، ايجاد رسوب مي‌ نمايند و اين رسوب به دليل درشتی ملکول و سنگينی، غير قابل جذب توسط بدن است. لذا در صورتی که غذای مصرفی دارای آهن بوده و بلافاصله بعد از آن چای مصرف شود، از جذب آهن آن جلوگيری می کند. فراموش نکنيد که عارضه کم خونی خود باعث ده ها بيماری ديگر در بدن می شود.
> 6-   همان گونه که گفته شد چای دارای ماده اي است به نام تانن. اين ماده بسيار مدر است و به همين خاطر مايعات بدن را دفع کرده و پلاسما غليط می شود. آنزيم ها در پلاسمای غليظ نمی تواننند فعاليت کنند و به همين خاطر مواد زاید در بدن انبار شده و موجب بيماری های گوناگون مي شود. ضمناً تانن موجب فعاليت بيش از حد سلول های اپيتليال کليه شده و کليه را به مرور از کار می اندازد!
> 7-   گياه چای داراي ماده ای است به نام اگزاليک اسيد، که مسموم کننده بوده و اختلالات متابوليسمي ايجاد می کند. اين ماده در کليه رسوب کرده و سنگ های کليوی اگزاليک را موجب می شود.
> 8-    مصرف زياد چای دندان ها را لك دار و سياه می كند.
> ...



نه وژدانن منو نیگاااااا :Yahoo (110): 

ینی تو انتظار داری من اینو بخونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110): 

من کتابای خودمم به زور میخونم آخه ... :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

مردم چه انتظارایی دارن؟؟؟!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## heliaa

پس منم هلیا هستم یک معتاد :Yahoo (83):

----------


## heliaa

> نه وژدانن منو نیگاااااا
> 
> ینی تو انتظار اری من اینو بخونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> من کتابای خودمم به زور میخونم آخه ...
> 
> مردم چه انتظارایی دارن؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


خیلی به نکته ی خوبی اشاره کردی

لطفا یکی بخونه اینو
خلاصشو بگه

----------


## Lara27

> نه وژدانن منو نیگاااااا ینی تو انتظار اری من اینو بخونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من کتابای خودمم به زور میخونم آخه ...  مردم چه انتظارایی دارن؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


   یکی خلاصه این نوشته بالا رو بگه  :Yahoo (110):  این نوشته رو بخونم باید یه هفته مغزم استراحت بدم .خخخ

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> نه وژدانن منو نیگاااااا
> 
> ینی تو انتظار اری من اینو بخونم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> من کتابای خودمم به زور میخونم آخه ...
> 
> مردم چه انتظارایی دارن؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


فقط بدون اینقد ضرر داره ! همین کافیه  :Yahoo (4): 
در مورد کتاب درسی هم فقط بدون چرت و پرت زیاد گفته ! بازم کافیه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## نیلوشی

بهتره چای کیسه ای نخوری. کیفیتش پایینه.
فلاسک بذار یا ازین قوریای چای سبز.راحت دم می کشه چایی توش.

----------


## fantom

مامان من صبح ظهر شب به زور چایی میده بهم میگه بخور خسته نشی  :Yahoo (21):  

پس دیگه نخورم؟؟؟ 

قهوه هم بعضی وقتا رو چایی میریزم،  اونم نریزم؟؟

----------


## magicboy

@weed master 

جای خشک بجو
بعد آب جوش بخور
شک نکن جواب میده
همیشه یه فلاسک تازه دم تو شیکمت داری

----------


## Ali.N

> دوستان شما چه قدر درطول روز چای پر رنگ استفاده میکنید ؟ من برای جلوگیری از خستگی دوماهه دارم روزى ی استکان چای کیسه ای پررنگ استفاده میکنم ! چند وقتی هست احساس میکنم بدنم بهشون عادت کرده وسردرد میشم اگه استفاده نکنم ! ب نظرشما مال پر رنگ بودنشه ؟؟؟؟شما درطول روز چقدر چای یا قهوه مصرف میکنید ؟


سلام
دوست عزیز چیزی عادیه همه میدونن که این 2 تا کافئین دارن و برای تحرک و بیدار ماندن محرکه های خوبی محسوب میشن
همه که کم میخوابن و زیاد بیدارن میخورن اما مصرف زیادش عوارض داره مثل هر چیز دیگه
1)سر دردی که خودت گفتی=>ربطی به رنگ نداره به خاطر عادت بدنت و احساس کمبود در صورت نبوده
2)کم خونی
3)بی حالی مفرط
4)گاهی چشم ها زرد و زیر پلک و چشم سیاه میشود
5)و............


توصیه
1)به انداز کافی بخوابید=>حتما خواب 8 ساعت در شب داشته باشید/در غیر این صورت با کمتر از 1 ساعت خواب روزانه گاهی جبران میشود اما عادت نشود که باعث کسلی و احساس کمبود میشود
2)دائما چای و قهوه مصرف نکنید و از چیز های جایگزین بهره ببرید///شکمت خالی باشه خوابت نمیگره (خخخخ)ولی بای درس خوندن شکم باید پر باشه تا مغز کار کنه///بهتره خودتو درگیر درس کنی مثلا خلاصه برداری کنی
3)در صورت احساس خستگی استراحت کنید
4)درس هایی که خستگی زیاد ایجاید میکنند مانند ریاضی/فیزیک و.....در یک روز نباشد یا بین انها فاصله درسی یا زمان استراحت باشد





نکته به هیچ عنوان از قرص استفاده نکنید :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.N

> خسته نباشی ! شما نمیدونی کافئین اعتیاد داره ؟ یه چند ماه اصلا قهوه و چایی مصرف نکن تا از بدنت خارج بشه . هر وقت احساس کردی دیگه بدون چایی سردرد نمیگیری میتونی به اندازه متعارف مثلا 3 - 4 لیوان در هفته اونم کم رنگ مصرف کنی .
> 
>  اگه میخوای خستگیت رفع بشه عسل مصرف کن که واقعا معجزه میکنه . من به خاطر کم خونی درد مفصل داشتم الان خیلی بهتر شده . عسل با شیر هم یه غذای کامله و تقریبا تمام نیاز بدنت رو رفع میکنه


عالی 
همینه 
100 صحیحه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## rezagmi

> دوستان شما چه قدر درطول روز چای پر رنگ استفاده میکنید ؟ من برای جلوگیری از خستگی دوماهه دارم روزى ی استکان چای کیسه ای پررنگ استفاده میکنم ! چند وقتی هست احساس میکنم بدنم بهشون عادت کرده وسردرد میشم اگه استفاده نکنم ! ب نظرشما مال پر رنگ بودنشه ؟؟؟؟شما درطول روز چقدر چای یا قهوه مصرف میکنید ؟


روزی ی لیوان قهوه
10 12 لیوان چایی
استکان کفاف نمیده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## lili96666

معتاد شدی رفت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saeed735

قهوه که هیچی...روزی یه استکان پای..اونم شاید

----------


## Dj.ALI

من تقریبا روزی 3 استکان چایی :Yahoo (15):

----------


## araaam

> دوستان شما چه قدر درطول روز چای پر رنگ استفاده میکنید ؟ من برای جلوگیری از خستگی دوماهه دارم روزى ی استکان چای کیسه ای پررنگ استفاده میکنم ! چند وقتی هست احساس میکنم بدنم بهشون عادت کرده وسردرد میشم اگه استفاده نکنم ! ب نظرشما مال پر رنگ بودنشه ؟؟؟؟شما درطول روز چقدر چای یا قهوه مصرف میکنید ؟


تا دلت بخواد چای میخورم کمش روزی سه تا لیوان ابخوری

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

من صبحا که بیدار میشم یه دونه-یدونه با صبحانه-یدونه شب(به ندرت)
عادت عجیبی دارم اونم اینه که با شکر میخورم همیشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

دیشب ی لیوان قهوه خوردم 24ساعته خوابم نمیبره لامصب.فک کنم قسمت خواب مغزم از کار افتاد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## a--ali--a

به غیر از ماه رمضان روزی 3 الی 4 تا 
یکی صبح 
یکی عصر 
یکی آخر شب 


ولی خو لا مصب وقتی چایی میخورم میرم فضا  :Yahoo (4): 
خیلی حال میده :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## صادق خان

> من صبحا که بیدار میشم یه دونه-یدونه با صبحانه-یدونه شب(به ندرت)
> عادت عجیبی دارم اونم اینه که با شکر میخورم همیشه


خسته نباشی دلاور
ماه رمضون :Yahoo (15):

----------


## John4954

صبح ها هر روز چای شیرین و نون پنیر میخوردم الان یکم عاقل شدم کمتر میخورم
عصر یا شب هم چای میخورم.پر رنگ هم نمیخورم عادی میخورم.
قهوه هم گاهی وقتی. اگه زیاد بخوری ساعت بدنت میریزه بهم

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## Healer

من عاشق چاییم
بیکار باشم استرس داشته باشم خوابم بیاد شاد و غمگین در ‌هر صورت چایی میخورم
چایی بخصوص پر رنگ باعث کم خونی ‌میشه در عین حال یه جورایی آدمو معتاد میکنه و عین آرامش بخشه
قبلا ‌حداقل چهار ‌لیوان چاییمی خوردم در روز اما به خاطر ‌کم خونی شدید که به لطف همین ‌چایی گرفتم حداکثر ‌پنج لیوان میخورم در روز متوسط سه لیوان 
رنگشم متوسط یا ‌نسبتا ‌پر ‌رنگ

----------


## Hossein.A

سلام !
من فقط با صبحونه چایی میخورم !
شبا ساعت 2 میخوابم ، ساعت 8 بیدار میشم !
ظهر هم نیم ساعت تا 1 ساعت میخوابم !
تا اینجا 7 ساعت خواب تکمیل !

حرف اخر : 
بدنو از حالت طبیعیش خارج نکن !
شما اگه خیلی به درس اهمیت میدی عادت بده خودتو روزانه بیشتر درس بخونی ، 
این بیدار موندنا همش کاذبه ، 
نمونشم همین که خودت میگی اگه نخوری سردرد میگیری ،
الانم یواش یواش خودتو از عادت بنداز !

کلا هر چیزی که باعث شه بدنت از حالت طبیعی خودش خارج بشه خوب نیست !
میخواد ریتالین و هروئین باشه ، 
یا قهوه و چایی !

----------


## masoumeh_n

فقط صبح !
هر رنگی هم باشه میخورم پر رنگ یا کمرنگ فرقی نداره  :Yahoo (4): 

قهوه هم سالی یه بار  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ultra

هزاران بار گفتم که مصرف چای و قهوه اصلا کمکی به رفع خستگی نمیکنه
همینطور کسانی که میخوان بیدار بمونن درس بخونن

----------


## Hamedzr

شاید تو کل عمرم 10 تا لیوان چایی بیشتر نخورده باشم!
قهوه هم تقریبا 20 تا لیوان تو کل عمرم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Chandler Bing

تو ماه رمضون فک کنم ۳ بار چای خوردم کلا
قهوه هم آخرین بار برای امتحانات خرداد بود
کلا فقط تو مهمونی چای میخورم
اما قهوه هر موقع لازم باشه بیدار بمونم

----------


## MeysAM1999

*شرمنده دیر جواب میدم
من روزی 5 6 استکان شایدم لیوان چای مصرف میکنم
اما تو ماه رمضون شاید  تو دو روز یه استکان هم مصرف نکردم
ولی هیچ سردرد و مشکلی هم نداشتم*

----------


## Egotist

انصافا اینایی که چای نمیخورن چطو زندن؟ :Yahoo (21): 

تو روز کلا بالای 20تا استکان

نخورم سر درد و عصبی میشم

----------


## mohamad.wre

چای خیل کم میخورم( شاید 4-5 استکان در هفته)
قهوه هم یک لیوان در هفته

----------

